# Help with 2011 Chevy Cruze LT rear driver wheel.



## Lopez5462 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just want to say hello to everyone. I am a new member!

I have had an issue with my rear drive side tire since I bought my car. My tire pressure light keeps coming on saying I'm low on air in that tire. It's always that tire. 

I've replaced the tire hoping it would fix the problem but it hasn't. 

I put air in it once a week. It's always saying 26 PSI. My other tires are always at 35. 

Anyone know of what to do? Have any of you had the same problem?

thank you guys for your time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When you say you replaced the tire I hope you mean your dealer replaced the tire pressure monitor in that wheel. More than likely it sounds defective.


----------



## Lopez5462 (Jun 3, 2013)

My dealer replaced the tire but its giving me the same problem.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Is the sensor reporting 26 psi, or are the sensor and a mechanical gauge both reporting 26 psi? It sounds like a tire pressure sensor issue to me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Again it sounds like a faulty tire pressure sensor. Take your car back to the dealer and let them know that you still have the problem & I am sure they will get it fixed this time.


----------



## Lopez5462 (Jun 3, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Is the sensor reporting 26 psi, or are the sensor and a mechanical gauge both reporting 26 psi? It sounds like a tire pressure sensor issue to me.


The computer screen on the dash comes up saying that my tire pressure is low. I'm going to have to take it to my Chevy dealer to have it looked at.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Check the tire with your own gauge......then go to the dealer.

Rob


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get a tire pressure gauge (something that costs $5-10, not a cheap $1 one), unscrew the black plastic cap on the valve stem on the wheel, and check the tire pressure with it. Compare that to the pressure the dash is reading out. If it's the same, it's the wheel. If your tire pressure gauge reads higher, as I suspect it will, write down what it says and go tell your dealer that the tire pressure sensor is faulty or needs to be re-learned. Then keep the tire pressure gauge in the glovebox so it can be used every month or so to check the tire pressures. 

The dash display is nice. It DOES NOT replace checking the tires yourself with a real tire pressure gauge.


----------

